# Jacksonville FT



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Any news?


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Here's some news...my dogs could not run a *500 yard *land blind in a 25 mph cross wind through an old fall and heavy cover (neither could about 18 others in succession). Oh yeah, it was a double blind...first one was about 200 yards and about 20 feet off line from the long blind. What a way to see a_ great _set of marks go down the tube. By the way, isn't marking of primary importance?? 
Anyway, Go Big Wayne and Copper...hope you win it all! She sure looked good...so did Ice, dang near lined that 500 yarder!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Good boy, Ice!!  

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Jacksonville*

Way to go Copper Dawg and Ice! And how 'bout Buck Mann and baby Camo going to the THIRD SERIES of their first AM tomorrow. BEST OF LUCK - we're pulling for you!
Take Care,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

via Mary Tatum:
Open 1st: Watermark's Mardi Gras--Mary Tatum owner; Karl Gunzer handling ( now needs 1 pt for FC)
Open 2nd: FC Emberain Beau Geste--Judy Rasmusson owner: Karl Gunzer handling.


Congrats to Karl, Mary and Judy

Teri Jakob


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Just heard that Karl Gunzer also took first and second in Derby, and second in Qual. I don't know which dogs.

Also, Judy Rasmussen won the Amateur with Steeple Hill Ranger!

All this info is second hand from a good source.

Congratulations, Karl, Mary and Judy!!!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

WOW!!! Good On Karl and the High Spirit dogs, they are on fire this year!!!!

Congratulations on your recent Qual JAM Steve.  

Kris Hunt

---------------------------------------------------------
Winning Isn't Everything (There's Also Gloating) - Maxine


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Welcome to the real world OK Dawg,,,,,,  No sour grapes now..... That FC is within your grasp.......

Angie


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

The only result I heard about in the AM was Bill Wertz and Ice took 4th.

Way to go Icey!!!!!!!  

Andy


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

Is anybody breeding to Ranger?


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Judy got a first and third in the Amateur, Brad Bowyer took second and Bill Wertz got a fourth.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

*



Welcome to the real world OK Dawg,,,,,, No sour grapes now..... That FC is within your grasp....... 

Angie

Click to expand...

*I have been in the real world for much longer than one might think :wink: 

18 *consecutive *all age dogs (including several FC AFC dogs) not capable of completing a land blind (dogs cannot handle if they can't hear the handler) is not sour grapes...maybe something else. 8) We did as bad as anybody else...that makes me proud :lol: 

Oh yeah, if I were embarrased about my performance do you think I would have posted it here? Come to think of it, I am never embarrased about my performance...but I digress. 8) 8)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

We ran a 500 yard blind in training... ONCE... holy crap that is a loooooong ways.

Shayne


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

*



We ran a 500 yard blind in training... ONCE... holy crap that is a loooooong ways.

Click to expand...

*The blind would have been a good, do-able blind if the wind had not roared in with gusts over 30mph. Sometimes it is all about _when _one runs as it relates to the performance outcome.

Shayne, I knew you could not resist the performance jab...


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I was at the Amateur when someone came over and said to Wayne Dodson that he was really lucky to be one of the first to run the land blind when the wind was not blowing. I lost 2 dogs in the 1st series. One must not have seen the flyer and picked up the short middle retired first, then the long left retired and when I sent her for the right flyer she popped 3/4ths of the way there. My second one got the flyer, the long left and then the wind died down when it started to rain a bit and blew threw the short middle retired and missed it by about 5 yards without winding it. A bit of a breeze would have helped.


I did not see the water blind but heard that only about 4 or 5 dogs got called back from it.


----------



## B Younglove (Nov 1, 2004)

*jacksonville results*

Roger....Brad Boyer could not have gotten 3rd in the amatuer. He was not back for the 4th series. I still would like to know who did get 3rd??


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Just to clarify for a certain 6'1" judge, my original post is not a complaint about the Jacksonville trial. I had a blast. The complaint, if madam judge would read, was about my* DOGS!! * not doing the blind work after spanking the marks.

I do not want the members of the club nor the judges to think otherwise due to the rantings of a jealous party (on another thread) 8)


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: jacksonville results*



B Younglove said:


> Roger....Brad Boyer could not have gotten 3rd in the amatuer. He was not back for the 4th series. I still would like to know who did get 3rd??


Sorry, I got my information from Bill Wertz


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

> Sorry, I got my information from Bill Wertz


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

a 500 yard blind- now that is just plain silly unless you have to set up in a parking lot. :roll: 

can't recall ever seeing a blind of that length diagrammed in RFTN for one of the nationals. could there be a reason?-paul


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Lance Brown took second and Judy got first and third per entry express. I believe Bill told me Lance took second and it was me who screwed up. Sorry


----------

